# Painting and decorating



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

In the home that is, we have bought some Vinyl gloss paint and we have been told that it is best to apply this with a damp brush to make it a smoother flow.
Anyone make sense of this or confirm please.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

cabby said:


> In the home that is, we have bought some Vinyl gloss paint and we have been told that it is best to apply this with a damp brush to make it a smoother flow.
> Anyone make sense of this or confirm please.
> 
> cabby


100% true. If the paint doesn't dampen the brush that'll be because it's already dried out. Dried paint doesn't spread very well at all.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks erneboy.

cabby


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Cabby is this new paint you have brought !!! The reason I ask is vinyl paint predominantly is water based and if new should not need to be applied in any special way other than with either a brush or roller, I notice you say it's gloss if this is the case you may want to use a foam roller.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thanks, yes it is new paint, but the brush was very dry and inflexible, so we washed it out again and left it slightly damp and it seems to have mad quite a difference, flowing nicely now.

cabby


----------

